# Andrea Kaiser klärt bei Lanz wie die Holländer doch noch zu Punkten kamen (19.06.2012) 3sheets x 9 sheets



## Tramp 44 (20 Juni 2012)

Liebe Holländer auf Sheet 2 unterste Reihe seht ihr, wie ihr doch noch genügend Punkte für die nächste Runde sammeln könnt


----------



## Punisher (20 Juni 2012)

und selbst DAZU sind die zu doof


----------



## Rolli (20 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juni 2012)

Nette Idee


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juni 2012)

Die Gute ist in letzter Zeit oft bei Lanz!


----------



## Max100 (21 Juni 2012)

Bei dem geht´s z.Zt. nur um die EM


----------



## Jone (21 Juni 2012)

:thx: schön


----------



## Leonardo2010 (21 Juni 2012)

Danke für die zauberhafte Andrea Kaiser !!


----------



## orgamin (31 Okt. 2014)

eine ganz hübsche! vielen dank für die bilder


----------



## mudak06 (9 Jan. 2016)

vielen Dank!


----------



## freakdeaky (10 Jan. 2016)

Danke für Andrea


----------



## Playa86 (17 Aug. 2021)

ein himmliches lächeln <3


----------



## frank63 (20 Nov. 2021)

Danke für die nette Andrea.


----------



## Charly1234567 (8 Dez. 2021)

Geile sau die andrea


----------

